# Clint Smith knowledge on shotguns



## Devildoc (Jul 7, 2017)

So I am at work, feeling all 'meh', coming off 5 days at home and some good family time.  I needed a little pick-me-up, and saw a clip from Clint Smith about terminal ballistics.  Mr. Smith never fails to elicit a smile from me, and his money quote:

"...shotguns at the right range with the right load will physically remove a chunk of shit off your opponent and throw that shit on the floor."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 7, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> FWIW^^^^^^^, I did not come in last.



Lol....I get it_...."Doctor".....
_
Variation of that old joke about what you call the person who graduates last in medical school....


----------

